

Lessig on "Aaron's Laws - Law and Justice in a Digital Age" - lancewiggs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HAw1i4gOU4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

======
lancewiggs
This is outstanding.

"Lawrence Lessig marked his appointment as Roy L. Furman Professor of Law and
Leadership at Harvard Law School with a lecture titled "Aaron's Laws: Law and
Justice in a Digital Age." The lecture honored the memory and work of Aaron
Swartz, the programmer and activist who took his own life on Jan. 11, 2013 at
the age of 26."

